# Trailers and Trailering



## Equinebrium (Dec 24, 2019)

I saw another thread of another member asking about trailers and trailering. Instead of hijacking, I thought I would make my own thread.

Keep in mind that I am a complete trailer and trailering noob. Whenever I trailered my horse, I just used whatever rent-a-horse-trailer available. Although it worked to move barns (simply getting A to B), I was not (and am not) very educated about it, so I have a ton of questions. I am asking about hauling a single horse - maybe (a big maybe) two. 

I am trying to do my own research, but there seems to be many opinions about what is "right", so it is confusing to newbie like me.

*Trailers:*

Type:

Hitch:
Bumper/ball or gooseneck? What is the difference in terms of safety and practicality?

Load:
Straight/stock or slant? I have read and heard that it can depend on the horse. Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?

Material:
What is the "best" material (aluminum, fiberglass steel, platinum, stainless-steel, etc...)? Why do you say so?

Entrance:
Ramp or step-up? Does this also depend on the horse? Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?

*Trailering:*

Tying:
Do you tie your horses (assuming they are know how to correctly tie) or leave them loose? Why?

Divider:
Do you use the divider even when there is just one horse or no?

Direction:
Which way do you face the horse - backward or forwards? Why?

Weight:
How do you load one horse in a trailer so that the trailer is evenly weighted?

Sorry, I know these are a lot of questions, but I just want to make sure. I have heard a lot of bad accidents from poor trailers and trailering practices.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It really depends on where you're hauling, the size of the horses you're hauling and how many. I haul one to two fairly large horses. 
For years I hauled with a gas three quarter ton pickup, and a big heavy 3 horse stock trailer. I bought a new three horse steel slant with a fiberglass roof and I haul with a 1 ton diesel, what a difference! I barely even noticed the trailer behind me and when things jump out in front of me such as deer, I can swerve or stop very easily. The diesel was in the shop last year and I had to haul to riding lessons.
I used my husband's half ton with a factory equipped tow package. It just felt flimsy, if something were to happen and I had to swerve quickly, I don't think I would have had the control or maneuverability I do with the larger truck.
Some people really like goosenecks, I don't want to be lugging around such a big thing just to go to a few shows and some lessons. Lots of people like them for camping, as you can put a mattress or have living quarters up front.
If I do buy a new trailer, it will be the same kind of trailer I have now except for in aluminum and steel. Years ago I used to haul with a straight load, the horse I had at the time didn't mind it. Then I got a new horse and she couldn't handle it and she would fall to her knees. Replaced that with the stock trailer and she was fine, I never tied her I let her loose in the front part. I personally don't like ramps, I don't need anything else to fiddle with.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

We used a 2 horse bumper hitch trailer for a few years til my 3rd daughter started riding. Since all 3 girls were in 4H and in the horse drill team we needed all 3 horses moved at once so we got a 14' goose neck stock trailer. Hauled 3 horses at least once a week and maybe more depending on activities. This was 35 years ago and I am still using the same steel stock trailer although it has been repainted twice since the factory paint gave up. The horses always were comfortable, never crowded and easy to load. I cannot say that about the 2 horse trailer. The goose neck will turn on a dime and give you change and I have never had a place too tight not to be able to maneuver out of it. This trailer has been to Colorado to the mountains hunting and horse vacationing including a trip to pickup my middle daughter at a summer camp she was a wrangler at.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Equinebrium said:


> Bumper/ball or gooseneck? What is the difference in terms of safety and practicality?


Don't know the diff in safety but practicality - you need a tray back ute or truck for a gooseneck, so that's no good if you don't have that. Whereas just about every car that can tow has a ball.



> Straight/stock or slant? I have read and heard that it can depend on the horse. Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


I've read that horses prefer to travel on an angle or backwards. Only one of my horses has read this though. The others generally prefer to travel straight, whether they're tied or not. Perhaps just what they're used to. Slants are necessarily wider, which may be an issue for some. And I have 2.1m wide stock crate, so the horses can travel slanted but don't. The one who apparently did read the book is my pony, who I usually load last, he stands down the back, but is always found backed up between the others or to one side, when I pull up! I will try to attach a pic - glad I got such a roomy trailer so no one would be crowded! 

If I only had 1-2 horses, I'd go the straight load, purely because it's smaller, lighter, easier to tow & park etc.



> What is the "best" material (aluminum, fiberglass steel, platinum, stainless-steel, etc...)? Why do you say so?


Aluminium is light but expensive, and not as strong. Fibreglass - never heard of a float being made of this, only the roof, and it would easily get holes kicked in it. Steel - I have powder coated(so I didn't have to paint) sheet iron covering mine. Cheaper & slightly stronger than aluminium sheet. Platinum?? Never heard of. Suss you have to be rich to even consider. Stainless? More exxy & heavier.

My trailer floor is checkerplate steel, but upon my mechanic's advice, I put timber over it - marine ply, as it's pretty rot/water resistant too. Have removable rubber mats on top.



> Entrance:
> Ramp or step-up? Does this also depend on the horse? Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


Being in Aus, everyone looks perplexed that I don't have a ramp & how on earth do I get the horses to load?? I know people are often of the opp opinion in USA. I haven't found it's any more difficult to teach a horse to load/unload with a step up or ramp. My trailer is pretty high too. Except for one of my horses who likes to JUMP in & out. Was quite calm & relaxed about it & I thought nothing of her 'quirk' until she caused the mat to slip as she leapt off one day & skunnied her back legs. I now just overhang the last mat when I open the door & this prevents it being able to slip, and I taught her then to STEP on & off, but if I had a ramp, she wouldn't have jumped on & off in the first place.

I'm 'gunna-do' have a pull out/under floor ramp put on - something I need a professional to do, to ensure strength, so I've been putting it off. The reason for wanting a ramp is because I'd planned to advertise to transport other's horses & while I haven't found horses have a prob with step ups, their owners often do. Also ramps would mean I didn't have to cart planks with me if I wanted to load round bales, the quad bike, etc.



> Do you tie your horses (assuming they are know how to correctly tie) or leave them loose? Why?


Regardless of whether a horse ties well, I wouldn't tie them firm - they're either on a yielding 'tie ring' or tied to balers twine. Have seen a truck accident with horses hanging from their halters, have seen a trailer that the horse pulled back so hard, he pulled the top/front of the trailer in on himself! For the 'what if' factor, I just wouldn't tie firm with unbreakable equipment.

In a standard type float, esp one with big windows or open above the tailgate, I'd ALWAYS tie tho, also for the 'what if' factor. Have seen horses turn around(imbalancing the trailer, taking weight off the hitch) & try to escape out of windows, 'escape door' or over the tailgate with terrible results. Thankfully the only time this has happened to me, decades ago, when some 'guru' I listened to advised not tying in trailers, it was my donkey who tried to jump the tailgate & got stuck, before we left. My husband was thankfully home & between us we manhandled him back in again without any obvious injury.

Other than that, if it's safe to do so, no prob if they're untied. But I wouldn't feel it's that safe with a ramp load - what if the horse decides to come out while you're in the process of lowering the ramp? Not only escaped horse, but a little hard on your back to suddenly have that extra weight on the tailgate!

My horses, depending who & how many are on, go untied. But depending on their 'politics', I often tie at least one, to prevent the 'boss man' muscling the others over.



> Divider:
> Do you use the divider even when there is just one horse or no?


No. Wouldn't use it with only one - give them more room to move if you can. Didn't use it often with 2 'besties' on board either. You could use a divider instead of tying, for the reason I tie my 'boss man', but dividers are another thing I just haven't got round to in mine.



> Which way do you face the horse - backward or forwards? Why?


See above. If they seemed to prefer facing sideways or backwards, I'd accommodate that. See pic for how mine prefer to go!



> Weight:
> How do you load one horse in a trailer so that the trailer is evenly weighted?


It probably can't be really even if only one horse, but for safety, the trailer should be a fair bit heavier than a horse, so shouldn't matter. I have once gone to hire a float & it was so light & flimsy that unhitched, the weight of me & a friend stepping into the 'escape door' nearly tipped the thing up on us!! I would not use such a light, flimsy trailer.

I do park one horse, or the heaviest horse of a pair on the middle of the road side, the lighter on the 'camber' side. I do put the big horses up the front & only have the smaller beasties ride down behind the axle when necessary.


> Sorry, I know these are a lot of questions,


Don't ever be sorry for asking questions! ;-)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Equinebrium said:


> Hitch:
> Bumper/ball or gooseneck? What is the difference in terms of safety and practicality?


To me, it is a personal preference.
Both have pluses and draw-backs depending on who you speak with.
Gooseneck you are referring to needing a much larger weight capacity truck with either a conversion hitch or a long-bed so not knocking out your back truck window in turning conditions.
A bumper, well not exactly... it is a frame hitch you want in actuality that bolts with several bolts either side of the truck rail a heavy steel hitch. Your bumper has nothing to do with your horse trailer towed if you use a frame hitch.
Hitches like trucks come with classifications according to weight and stresses...nothing below a class 5 would I consider.
My own hitch is a class 6 with a accompanying ball to exceed the weight loaded of that entire trailer so it not snap off in use or bend. Correct class towing ball costs $$, not cheap.



Equinebrium said:


> Load:
> Straight/stock or slant? I have read and heard that it can depend on the horse. Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


I solved this by having a semi-stock style stock trailer.
My trailer I prefer to pull is a 4 horse.
2 stalls with a divider in front of the trailer, then a slam gate, then 2 more horses in a open area rear of the trailer with a single wide swinging trailer door. My trailer door has the ability to slide so I can access my horses heads without fully opening my trailer back door keeps my animals under my control at destination.
I can configure this trailer to straight, slant or open style...versatile it is.

I also have a 2-horse straight load.




Equinebrium said:


> Material:
> What is the "best" material (aluminum, fiberglass steel, platinum, stainless-steel, etc...)? Why do you say so?


My trailer is steel. Steel frame, steel walls and steel roof.
Its heavy, no doubt about it but it also can take a beating and still protect my horses.
True story..._{friend was hit at high speed on a interstate while towing. Truck and trailer flipped and slid still attached down the road. Horse on board was banged up and had 2 serious cuts, horse was sitting/laying upright when friend got to the trailer but when asked the horse got right up and walked quietly off the trailer. To me that horse would of been dead in any other metal/fiberglass trailer configuration. There were holes worn through the metal from road scraping, yet that trailer when uprighted towed away straight and true to the wrecking yard on its tires... That steel trailer saved that horses life, it did as did having a proper truck protecting the humans inside..__I have pictures but no right to share them...}_
Aside from that, near anyone with basic metal skills can fix/repair steel if needed. You can't say that about aluminum, fiberglass or some of the newer materials used...repairs cost big $$, when you use a trailer you expect to have damages and that is $ out of your pocket. Steel just lessens the pain and allows more places to fix oops...



Equinebrium said:


> Entrance:
> Ramp or step-up? Does this also depend on the horse? Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


I have 2 trailers, one ramp one step-up.
Very dependent on the horse but never had a horse refuse to step-up but have had horses refuse to walk up a ramp...if they got on it is not fun getting them off either.
It isn't fun to have a horse "leap" over the ramp and land inside often on toes knocking you very off-balance...scary.
Either one you must be in control and have a horse who leads well and listens to commands given...if you are weak on leading skills you will be plagued with difficulty loading at some point in time someplace...
Also called the horse respects their handler...

*Trailering:*


Equinebrium said:


> Tying:
> Do you tie your horses (assuming they are know how to correctly tie) or leave them loose? Why?


I tie, period.
I want to know my horse is where I placed them upon journey start.
I don't appreciate animals wandering as it can shift trailers moving and um...things can go very worng very fast.




Equinebrium said:


> Divider:
> Do you use the divider even when there is just one horse or no?


Yes...divider is used.
Your trailer was manufactured with a divider as part of the trailer support system structural aka the frame of the trailer...
My horses are not cramped and can wiggle around a bit but that divider helps to hold them, give them support if a quick slam on the brakes must be done...they can lean against it and regain their balance or rest against it if sickly..
I've never had a horse go down in any trailer/truck I've been driving so the horrors of stuck under some speak of never have I experienced personally.



Equinebrium said:


> Direction:
> Which way do you face the horse - backward or forwards? Why?


Forwards...my horses _choose_ to look out the window going down the road.
My trailer is also configured to tie the head facing forward and if hay is to be given, tie loops are high in front.
Biggest to me is the emergency escape door is in the front. In a emergency I can drop a chest bar and get them out by leading them forward if necesssary not worry about opening slam gates and trying to get out the back.



Equinebrium said:


> Weight:
> How do you load one horse in a trailer so that the trailer is evenly weighted?


All roads are made with a center crown which pushes you to road edge...
You should on a multi-lane road be to the right lane so the crown will be drivers side prominent...far easier to make road corrections if concerned about weight issues...besides, you can often see your horse in your driver-side mirror moving around some which alerts you to a issue fast. 

I also prefer to not have my horse being bumped along road edge where often road repairs are not well done.




Equinebrium said:


> Sorry, I know these are a lot of questions, but I just want to make sure. I have heard a lot of bad accidents from poor trailers and trailering practices.


There are a lot of trailering accidents, _true._
People drive to fast and far beyond their capabilities...
They also do not drive defensively always looking for a way out of trouble *not* using your brakes or fast steering wheel movements.
Add to that using a truck that is not correct for the job demands...please also know _no truck is ever tested with a live load _so what any salesman or internet reading tells is hogwash when it comes to trailering horse live loads... Horses move and if you are not driving a vehicle of suitable size and capability to match your trailer you will find yourself doing all kinds of things unplanned...change lanes, lose steering feel and abilities, swaying....oh, so not fun!

Do your research, read and talk to many who have trailers not just at your barn, but horsepeople are friendly when you let them know why you are asking questions,...they willingly share.
Take those stories and comments and think about what you hear, then filter and find what is comfortable for you to live with, do and have.
I found some of the horse trailer websites had some great resource articles so understanding terminology used is understood...
https://www.dhmco.com/
On the page bottom has a RESOURCES section...click each name and a wealth of information comes forth.
There are others on trailering, just do some internet searches and read, read and read some more...
Finally, if friends have trailers...ask if you can drive it empty so you can understand some of what you will hear.
When you get a trailer learn to drive it empty before ever putting any horse in it...and slow down on starts, stops and taking turns...when you think you're going slow enough,_ slow down more._
Ask a friend to take you for a short ride of start, stop and a few turns with you in the trailer not holding on but balancing only on your feet...now think of what your horse is doing as you drive.:shock:
You'll never forget that learning experience...
A properly equipped truck with the right hitch, ball, trailer brakes working properly and a truck or tow vehicle well maintained will keep you safest...then learn to drive defensively at all times...
All combine to keep you safest in your journeys here and their.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I put my answers right in the quote so I didn't miss anything 



Equinebrium said:


> *Trailers:*
> 
> Type:
> 
> ...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

forgot the pic...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

loosie said:


> forgot the pic...


That is adorable @loosie especially upside down!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah Anita, I think he likes the 'buffer' effect! Or maybe he's autistic - apparently they like to be squeezed!

Plurry upside down... dunno why. It's right way up on my computer. I even just copied one to BE upside down & then attached that instead, but it came out here upside down too. Oh well, do a handstand to look at it!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Loosie is from the "Land down under"!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> Very dependent on the horse but never had a horse refuse to step-up but have had horses refuse to walk up a ramp...if they got on it is not fun getting them off either.
> It isn't fun to have a horse "leap" over the ramp and land inside often on toes knocking you very off-balance...scary.


That's interesting - as mentioned, 'everyone' has ramps here & even of those 'problem loaders' that I've met & dealt with here, I've never seen/heard of a single horse who jumped the ramp - hence me thinking having a ramp would have avoided my horse jumping in & out. Sometimes people who are in a hurry to get the horse in without training have a prob getting a horse to back out, but I imagine that would be the same with a step up/down. As with step loading or any other training, teaching them in little, easy chunks, teaching them to walk on & back off the ramp without going all the way in, for eg. tends to avoid this prob.

Why I quoted your last bit above is that regardless of the setup, how well or not well trained a horse, whether entering or exiting, it's not safe to be in front/in the way of the horse. Keep yourself out of harms way, so you can't get jumped on or knocked over! You can drive a horse into a trailer instead of leading it in, you can get yourself up the front & out of the way before getting them to come in on a long rope, if the trailer is wide enough & the horse doesn't come in the centre, you can get in & move to one side, so the horse can come in & past you if need be. Likewise, don't get in front of a horse when it's about to come out of a trailer, be that forward or backwards.



> Your trailer was manufactured with a divider as part of the trailer support system structural aka the frame of the trailer...


I missed where Equinilbrium said the type of trailer they had/planned to get. I thought this was weighing up designs for them to then choose one. Perhaps _your_ trailer & some designs somehow incorporate the divider as part of the structure, but I've actually never seen a trailer like that & all that I've seen had loose/removable dividers. Even when the front post the divider attaches to is kind of structural, the divider is not.



> I've never had a horse go down in any trailer/truck I've been driving so the horrors of stuck under some speak of never have I experienced personally.


That's when I removed mine for good in my little 2 horse float - the pony must have gone down because when I pulled up, he was looking sorry for himself & the lower(heavy steel pipe!) bar of the petition was bent! I used to leave it in & just shift it to one side if I only had one horse. I took it out, planning to put a timber panel in the lower section, making it solid so no one could get stuck underneath, but just never put it back.



> Forwards...my horses _choose_ to look out the window going down the road. ...
> Biggest to me is the emergency escape door is in the front. In a emergency I can drop a chest bar and get them out by leading them forward


Interesting that my horses aren't the only ones that haven't read the book that says they prefer to face backwards! 

Re the 'escape door', most floats here, there's no dropable chest bar & the door isn't wide enough for a horse - they're only for humans to 'escape' from. Not that it stops them trying if the door's left open & they're not comfortable staying put! I've seen a few smashed up floats because of this, seen horses with injuries from getting stuck in the doorway & have to be cut out, seen horses with injuries from jumping thru big windows... or trying to go thru small ones. So while a lot of people do it, my advice is to NOT leave these doors open, especially while loading. And any remotely big enough windows accessible to horses should have bars across them.



> All roads are made with a center crown which pushes you to road edge...
> You should on a multi-lane road be to the right lane so the crown will be drivers side prominent...


I don't get what you're meaning here - I'm guessing the 'centre crown' is what we call the 'camber'(sp?) of the road - the centre is slightly higher, angled down toward the sides, so water cannot accumulate on the road. It's definitely not high or steep enough to 'push' anyone anywhere though. But what you've said next makes me wonder if that's what you're talking about, as regardless which lane you're in(unless you're driving on the wrong side of the road) the camber is always on the driver's side, which, in USA, should be on the left isn't it(??) Thought only us & the Poms drove on & had steering wheels on the correct ;-) side.



> People drive to fast and far beyond their capabilities...
> They also do not drive defensively ... ...and slow down on starts, stops and taking turns...when you think you're going slow enough,_ slow down more._
> Ask a friend to take you for a short ride of start, stop and a few turns with you in the trailer not holding on but balancing only on your feet...now think of what your horse is doing as you drive.:shock:


Hear hear! Even if not for your own driving skills, but for the other idiots on the road, drive very defensively, and try to avoid anything remotely like fast/sharp turns or slowing/speeding. I was once told 'drive as if you don't have brakes' and I've always done that - means slowing well before needed, gradually, coasting slowly into & around bends, ensuring you leave a big gap between you & the car in front for eg. Riding in the back with my horse once, with my (careful) husband driving convinced me of braking, accelerating & turning VERY gradually. Even with his careful driving, it was sometimes hard to stay upright without holding on.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

haha ksbowman - I forgot! Of course that's the reason it's upside down!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

loosie said:


> That's interesting - as mentioned, 'everyone' has ramps here & even of those 'problem loaders' that I've met & dealt with here, I've never seen/heard of a single horse who jumped the ramp - hence me thinking having a ramp would have avoided my horse jumping in & out. Sometimes people who are in a hurry to get the horse in without training have a prob getting a horse to back out, but I imagine that would be the same with a step up/down.


Possibly ramps on your brand trailers are constructed differently their than here...no idea.
What I have discovered is some horses hate the "bounce" effect, the hollow feel and slight motion as they shift their weight and feet going up that ramp.
Sometimes their hooves also make this weird empty sound, hollow ring as those shod walk up a ramp...

It's why when loading racehorses from the track they walk up a solid ramp made from supporting concrete sides, railings and dirt filled with grass sometimes on it to load at level walk-in to be "stalled" on a horse van. This was my experience at Belmont Park, Aqueduct and Saratoga Racetracks...
Once they arrive at the destination, if you don't have the same ramping set-up the van does pull open their ramp, puts up the sides and makes a chute and down you go...sometimes with a leap, usually with a very hurried horse not happy...you standing as best to the side as possible sometimes still get caught in front.



loosie said:


> I missed where Equinilbrium said the type of trailer they had/planned to get. I thought this was weighing up designs for them to then choose one. Perhaps _your_ trailer & some designs somehow incorporate the divider as part of the structure, but I've actually never seen a trailer like that & all that I've seen had loose/removable dividers. Even when the front post the divider attaches to is kind of structural, the divider is not.


Some trailers here have a rear post too...structural and that is what in that design the divider hooks to.
Front post is structural yes.
Sliding/movable dividers when they are secured in place at the stall back, it is a structural enhancement...
Chain, bar or whatever is moving both sides of the divider, but connect those butt things and the movement not subsides and it becomes part of the structural integrity of the trailer.
Not all trailers have a moveable divider either here...
If the trailer has a solid post in back, it is a step-up to I see as the rear doors are independent latched to that center post also...
Trailers with removable/floating divider that can be removed are more often ramped although I have seen a few as step up lately...they then have one large wide door to open.



loosie said:


> That's when I removed mine for good in my little 2 horse float - the pony must have gone down because when I pulled up, he was looking sorry for himself & the lower(heavy steel pipe!) bar of the petition was bent! I used to leave it in & just shift it to one side if I only had one horse. I took it out, planning to put a timber panel in the lower section, making it solid so no one could get stuck underneath, but just never put it back.


My divider is solid to the floor so no one gets caught in it, and it sits low-enough no hoof is getting under it either.
Hope your little guy was OK...injuries from getting tangled from a slip & fall under those dividers can be nasty.



loosie said:


> Interesting that my horses aren't the only ones that haven't read the book that says they prefer to face backwards!


Glad someone else admits their horse prefers riding forward.
Mine also prefer straight not slanted as so many swear is better, "tell it to the hoof." 
My horses make their choices known and will _not_ stand loose facing backward or slanted...
They will turn themselves around before I even get the rear gate secured.....thump, thump, thump and faced forward straight as a arrow they are ready to travel... :wink:



loosie said:


> Re the 'escape door', most floats here, there's no dropable chest bar & the door isn't wide enough for a horse - they're only for humans to 'escape' from. Not that it stops them trying if the door's left open & they're not comfortable staying put! So while a lot of people do it, my advice is to NOT leave these doors open, especially while loading.


My "escape door" is just over 4' wide, same as many stable stall doors and gates are...they fit.
I do leave my door unlocked, so open but not open as in a escape avenue seen, open as in I can push it open if something goes wrong in the trailer and need a hasty exit instantly.
As for my windows...my stock has solid bars at near 5' height and my 2-horse has sliders with screens high enough no drafts on the back and no horse hopefully is getting that high with a 7'6" ceiling height to climb out through the side anyway.



loosie said:


> Riding in the back with my horse once, with my (careful) husband driving convinced me of braking, accelerating & turning VERY gradually. Even with his careful driving, it was sometimes hard to stay upright without holding on.


Something you never forgot...
Wish more "drivers" were given this ride, they might drive their rigs differently if they had.
When a horse looks wild-eyed coming off...it was not a good experience for them!!

I forgot when writing my original post that having a ramp can be a problem if a rude person pulls in behind you to close.
Difficult to load from a sharp angle, or you could end up not being able to drop your ramp to load and rude person no where to be found...
That can happen with a wide swing door too...
I leave my door or ramp open at destination and place a large orange cone by it so not run over and as a "please give a bit of space"...
It would be their vehicle my horse oops on if something unplanned occurred. :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

AnitaAnne said:


> That is adorable @loosie especially upside down!!


Well, she IS from Australia. Cartoons tell me that everything is upside down there, so this picture just confirms my expectations...

Ah, never mind, @ksbowman beat me to it...


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

We drive all over the state (and neighboring states!) in the summer so I'm rather.... Opinionated.... about my trailering! I'm posting in a quote as well to get all the questions!



Equinebrium said:


> I saw another thread of another member asking about trailers and trailering. Instead of hijacking, I thought I would make my own thread.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am a complete trailer and trailering noob. Whenever I trailered my horse, I just used whatever rent-a-horse-trailer available. Although it worked to move barns (simply getting A to B), I was not (and am not) very educated about it, so I have a ton of questions. I am asking about hauling a single horse - maybe (a big maybe) two.
> 
> ...



*My final disclaimer, please please invest in an adequate tow vehicle. Just because a small SUV has a hitch doesn't mean it should be towing! Make sure your vehicle is rated decently above your actual tow weight! *


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

loosie said:


> Yeah Anita, I think he likes the 'buffer' effect! Or maybe he's autistic - apparently they like to be squeezed!
> 
> Plurry upside down... dunno why. It's right way up on my computer. I even just copied one to BE upside down & then attached that instead, but it came out here upside down too. Oh well, do a handstand to look at it!


He's a pony! Ponies are smart! He is appalled that horse trailers don't have airbags installed so has arranged some "padding" for himself. :rofl: 

Your horses are so lovely; if I ever manage to make it to your side of the world, would love to come visit! 

(_don't pull out the swag for me yet, as I don't have enough $$ to fly to California much less across the world_ :frown_color


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha Anita! You're welcome to come visit me if you ever get to this neck of the woods!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

*Trailers:*

Type:

Hitch:
Bumper/ball or gooseneck? What is the difference in terms of safety and practicality?


*Pro of Gooseneck: I've found a gooseneck is way easier to back up and hook on to. A little practice and I can hook up in about 15 minutes or less, that includes cranking my trailer up or down... and it's steel and the hand crank is manual. Also WOW WEE WHAT A CARDIO WORKOUT! Most have an area in front that is either living quarters or a weekender/dressing room. If just a dressing room, you can usually convert into a weekender package for weekends camping with your horse with very little effort and expense.

Con: You need a 3/4 ton or a 1 ton to haul, you can crimp the bed of the truck by, say, pulling off the side of the road and your truck taking too harsh an angle and smacking the under portion of the goose neck nose.

Pros of Bumper pulls: A ball hitch is pretty common, you don't need a truck, just a beefy enough SUV or Crossover to tow it...and stop it.*
*
Cons: Tricky to back up to and get lined up with the hitch if you don't have a backup camera... or a second person directing you. Possibly less stable as far as side to side motion... possibly. Don't quote me on it. You might need sway bars and other safety accessories on the trailer.*


Load:
Straight/stock or slant? I have read and heard that it can depend on the horse. Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


*I have had a straight load four horse bumper pull... sold it before I used it once. I have a three horse slant now (Gooseneck) and a stock trailer. You'll find horses in a stock trailer will 'slant' on their own. We tie them to the bars of the stock trailer so everyone stays in their spot and it discourages anyone getting cute and trying to play the nipping or kicking game while going down the highway at 70 mph. Both trailers are steel. We have a stock trailer because we also have cattle. When I take the horses on day rides, I can fit 5 fully saddled horses in it and it's still lighter than my slant with just two horses and all my/their camping crap in it.*


Material:
What is the "best" material (aluminum, fiberglass steel, platinum, stainless-steel, etc...)? Why do you say so?


*Aluminum is lighter... doesn't take as much effort to tow it or stop it, less hard on your gas tank, but it will crack if you live on rough or dirt roads, will corrode if not cared for properly.*

*Steel is heavier, can take a beating on roads without cracking, takes a lot of effort and fuel to pull, and will rust if you let it get exposed by not maintaining the paint.*

*Cannot speak as to other materials. Steel is all I've owned, but everyone else I know has aluminum. *


Entrance:
Ramp or step-up? Does this also depend on the horse? Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


*Cannot speak as to this - our trailers are both step up. If I need a lower step up for a horse, like AJ with her bum knee, I look for areas with a low spot to park... and make sure the back end is over the high ground and the trailer tires are in the low spot, so it's not such a problem to load.*


*Trailering:*

Tying:
Do you tie your horses (assuming they are know how to correctly tie) or leave them loose? Why?


*I tie them in the stock trailer so they don't decide to get cute and try to bite or kick one another while going down the road since there's no divider between them. We have hauled Red loose in the stock trailer (Vet trip) before, but shut the center gate. She was the only horse in there.*

*In the slant, I do not tie them. I probably should, but if it's just Trigger, I have him where he'll load with a catch rope and just walk to his 'spot' while I shut the divider and he's equally polite unloading at camp. That's when he gets a halter and lead rope.*

*If it's him and Gina or him and Supes, they have halters on when I load them, but I take the lead ropes off till we get to where we're going. I tried tying Gina's head ONE TIME in my slant and she nearly took the ends of two of my fingers off when she panicked and sat back... and my fingers were still tying the slip knot. I really thought I'd lost the ends of my fingers... instead she broke them and blew out the ends. So I don't tie them in the slant any more.*


Divider:
Do you use the divider even when there is just one horse or no?

*Yes in the stock trailer. 1-3 horses, I shut the center gate. Not really an option in the slant... they get their dividers.*


Direction:
Which way do you face the horse - backward or forwards? Why?


*Cannot comment - have a slant and a stock trailer... and in the stock trailer, they'll stand on their own as if in a slant.*


Weight:
How do you load one horse in a trailer so that the trailer is evenly weighted?


*Not an issue in a slant or a stock with a gooseneck, so I'll let others answer.*

*__________________________*

Now. IF YOU DECIDE ON A GOOSENECK type trailer.


A newer 3/4 ton will do fine with a smaller gooseneck/slant/stock trailer, esp if it's aluminum. I've pulled my behemoth 1997 steel trailer with 99 Dodge 3/4 ton Cummins. I've pulled it with a 2013 Ford F250 gas truck. The 3/4 ton gas rig struggled... I mean struggled... to pull the heavy steel trailer - did fine with the stock trailer so long as it was only 3 or 4 horses in it.


What you need to be looking at isn't pulling a trailer. It's stopping it and handling curves and lane changes. The 99 Dodge I have is eh... okay... but I have to really pay attention and let off the gas way, way out from a turn or a stop sign. It isn't that great on curves - it lets the trailer push it and pull it. It doesn't have an exhaust brake.


I now have a 2018 Chevy Duramax 1 ton with a flat bed... it's quiet, it eats the road up, it stops nicely, and that exhaust brake is a beautiful thing. My husband has (FOR SALE KIDS!) a 2012 Dodge 3500 Cummins with a flatbed... it too handles a big trailer like it's not there (And I love the whistle the turbo makes! Grrr). Having pulled with a 1 ton now, I will not go back to a 3/4 ton for a trailer like I have. Not even a newer 3/4 ton.


Be prepared to really need a diesel if you get a gooseneck that's of any size... but be prepared for them to be expensive. Some over the years are a massive PITA when it comes to mechanical issues due to bad design, others are iron clad (Love me a mid-90s 12v Dodge Cummins. UGLY as the day is long but they'll go forever with relatively few problems and those aren't break the bank expensive).


If you don't mind ugly or looking like a ******* (That's me!) - look for a flatbed. You won't have to worry about crimping the bedside, knocking your tail gate off, etc... and if you ever start camping with horses, the flatbed makes a great kitchen and buffet area. It's also very easy to throw your hay, feed, coolers, and cases of water back there since you don't have to 'wrastle' it over the side of the bed or through the tailgate. They'll ride just fine up against the cab, but if you don't trust them, it's also easy to bungee cord them to the headache rack.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> *Pro of Gooseneck: I've found a gooseneck is way easier to back up and hook on to. A little practice and I can hook up in about 15 minutes or less, that includes cranking my trailer up or down...*


*

Now this sounds like a skite, but while I've never dealt with a gooseneck, it takes me probably less than 5 minutes to line up & hook up my hitch. Less if my husband is there to guide me. Longer if my kids try to guide me... they haven't quite mastered the idea!*


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> We drive all over the state (and neighboring states!) in the summer so I'm rather.... Opinionated.... about my trailering! I'm posting in a quote as well to get all the questions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000xs this. And also, just because a vehicle is rated seemingly fine for the weight, keep in mind that's DEAD weight ratings. Not livestock that moves around or has a mind of their own.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Another goose neck advocate here! I have 2 trailers, both gooseneck, and a F350 one ton truck. I have used and hauled both, but I've never had a goose neck fish tail on me. My 2 horse is narrow without dividers (6 1/2 wide) and if I haul single, I Leave him loose. He'll always turn around with his butt to the wind. The larger is a 3 horse slant. I do tie in it, but to a loop of twine. My large trailer has full LQ, so most of the weight is forward of the axles even when fully loaded. Hauling 2 I leave first stall empty for camp gear. Hauling 1, I load center stall.

My smaller trailer is steel with a wood floor. It's old, has some rust, and needs a floor slat or two replaced. The larger is aluminum and in good condition. My truck hauls either easily. 

I don't like ramps. I've had horses go off the side and freak out. I can train a horse to step on and off.

I will also say that, whatever your preference in the end, the vehicle MUST be able to control the trailer. Stopping is essential. Stability in turns is essential. And learn to drive defensively because no one else will pay any attention to you.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I also like a gooseneck... I started a long time ago with a 2 horse bumper pull with a ramp. Loved that trailer, horses loved that trailer but then discovered camping! I was always the last one to camp(due to work obligations) and setting up the tent in the dark was a bummer... so got a 3 horse slant gooseneck no ramp nothing except a bed in it. Horses didn't seem to mind and I loved that one as well. Now I have a 3 horse living quarter slant no ramp and I really like this one! lol Not having to worry about the bathroom at my age is a big thing! I sometimes go camping a week or two at a time. I'm not bragging and tomorrow I won't be able to park it straight but I can park that thing anywhere! People wonder how I park it in my driveway where I do... I do jackknife it and wonder if that's not good for it but oh well... I have a 1 ton truck as well.. I prefer a dually but most of my friends do not like them.... It takes me about 5 minutes to hook up but on this trailer I have a hydraulic lift... and it's pretty quick.

I also vote for a 4 wheel drive truck! My first truck didn't have it and I got stuck in the stupidest places with a horse in the trailer weighting it down... 

I wish I could have a second smaller trailer for day rides but that's not in the cards...

Oh and my horses will still go up a ramp if I hitch a ride with someone with one... I haven't(knock on wood) had a problem with either one...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

^ ^ ^ Amen to having a potty and shower when camping!!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

loosie said:


> Now this sounds like a skite, but while I've never dealt with a gooseneck, it takes me probably less than 5 minutes to line up & hook up my hitch. Less if my husband is there to guide me. Longer if my kids try to guide me... they haven't quite mastered the idea!



IDK. I have the WORST time hooking on to a bumper pull of any kind and I've had a LOT of people tell me, for them, the GN is way easier.


I'm hoping I can speed up the process... it takes me infinitely longer if someone tries to help me, specifically by guiding me as I back up to it. Far quicker to work alone. I think the biggest time consumer for me is climbing up on the bed of the truck. LOL


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a gadget that looks like a tennis ball on a magnetized antenna. I put it right in front of the gooseneck ball and back up. When the ball touches the neck, I'm in position. Rarely need to try more than twice. It takes longer to load my gear.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have towed both GN and BP. I like the GN as it is easier on the truck to haul and provides a far better ride for the horses. I have a devil of a time hooking up my GN though and really wish I had a small BP trailer to use just for lessons and day rides. I can't tell you how many times I have lost my mind on my GN trailer trying to hook up. And there must be something wrong with me, b/c I use similar ball/antenna device as @Change has and I still can't get it. 

I have jack knifed my GN though and nearly took out the back window of my truck - so that is something I am super careful about now. 

My GN is steel frame/aluminum skin. This makes it a bit lighter, but steel is way tougher than aluminum. My old BP was all-steel - that trailer was fairly heavy, but was sturdy. I did have to get it sand blasted and re-painted b/c of the rust. 

I don't think my horses would load into a ramp trailer - all of mine have been step ups. I don't like the ramps though - just another mechanical piece that could bust. And I've seen horses have a really hard time with ramps. We don't see a ton of ramp trailers around here, although I do have a couple friends that have them. 

My trailer is a 4 horse slant load with dividers. I always use the dividers, but never tie my horses. My biggest fear is them getting caught up in their leads or something...if I did tie it wouldn't be solid (but rather to a tie ring or some bailing twine that would break). 

I find my horses travel pretty good in the slant - no one gets sweaty or worked up. The one time I hauled one of my horses in a straight load, he ripped his leg bandages and was covered in sweat - that is a good indicator things didn't go well. I find that most horses load better into an open stock or slant load trailer. 

There is a lot of research that can be done and positives and negatives to nearly everything. I guess the key is just to find what you think would work best for you & your horse. 

In a perfect world I would have both a GN & a BP...but for now I can just afford one. For the amount of camping and events I go to, I really do like the GN for the sleeping arrangement as I have a queen mattress in the GN park. I don't have full living quarters, but find just having enough space to sleep, keep my bags and my dogs is good enough for me right now. One day perhaps I will upgrade.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Change said:


> ^ ^ ^ Amen to having a potty and shower when camping!!!



Even if it's a porta potty (this one is mine) and a pop up shower over a dog swimming pool in the horse box. There's nothing quite like hosing off from my trailer's water tank in air temperature water, during the WORST heat of summer, and going to bed exhausted and with wet hair and smelling like stolen hotel shampoo when it's a bazzilion degrees outside. LOL




Change said:


> I have a gadget that looks like a tennis ball on a magnetized antenna. I put it right in front of the gooseneck ball and back up. When the ball touches the neck, I'm in position. Rarely need to try more than twice. It takes longer to load my gear.



It took runs for me yesterday with this new truck, by myself. It has a trayed flatbed (Has the channel running from the back of the bed up to the GN ball). If my husband had been helping, would have taken a half hour and a lot of yelling because he 'coaches' me unnecessarily and it makes me nervous. Took me less than 15 yesterday... but I paid attention to where my time was spent - with a flatbed its so much easier to latch the GN down, hook on the chains, and get the lights plugged in... the absence of a bed side makes ALL the difference.


As far as loading my stuff - I just leave my trailer loaded and stocked. It's always ready to go - just do a once over inventory, make sure I've not taken anything out that I vitally need and forgot to put back... hook on, throw a horse in there, and we go. In fact, it's still hooked up after yesterday in anticipation of leaving out to go camping tomorrow and through the weekend.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Equinebrium said:


> Hitch:
> Bumper/ball or gooseneck? What is the difference in terms of safety and practicality?


I personally prefer gooseneck trailers. I feel they are much more stable and tow more evenly b/c of weight distribution. I won't ever have a bumper pull.



Equinebrium said:


> Load:
> Straight/stock or slant? I have read and heard that it can depend on the horse. Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


Personal preference. My dream trailer would be a reverse slant. Currently I have a normal forward slant. It works very well for me because I haul alone most of the time, and usually 2 to 3 horses, so it makes it easy for me to load/unload one at a time. 



Equinebrium said:


> Entrance:
> Ramp or step-up? Does this also depend on the horse? Let's say that the horse goes well in both. Which do you prefer and why?


Step up. I've just heard/seen too many horror stories of injuries from ramps (stepping off the side of them, slipping on wet ramp, getting foot caught where it attaches, etc) and horses seem to be way more afraid of a ramp than a step. JMO.



Equinebrium said:


> Tying:
> Do you tie your horses (assuming they are know how to correctly tie) or leave them loose? Why?


My horses are experienced haulers, and haul quietly. Even though I have a forward slant, I usually leave them loose. Then they can put their head all the way down if they would like, to clear their airways. 

Sometimes I use my parent's stock trailer. We also prefer to leave them loose so they can travel how they want.



Equinebrium said:


> Do you use the divider even when there is just one horse or no?


Yes, always. If your trailer has dividers, they are meant to be used. (most of the time)



Equinebrium said:


> Which way do you face the horse - backward or forwards? Why?


Depends what kind of trailer you have. My horses (if given the choice) almost always prefer to ride backwards when we haul them loose in a stock trailer.

My trailer however is a forward slant so therefore they must ride forward b/c that is how the trailer is designed.



Equinebrium said:


> How do you load one horse in a trailer so that the trailer is evenly weighted?


It depends on your trailer. 

If possible, you should always have the horse over the axels and/or in front of the axels of the horse trailer, such as if you are hauling only one horse in a 3-horse slant. 

If you have a 2 horse straight load, then you should load the horse on the driver side, due to the slope of the road (not the passenger side). 

So again, completely depends on your trailer design.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@AtokaGhosthorse - I drive my truck daily, so can't leave it hooked up. Also, where I park the trailer is on the opposite side of the property from the barn and tack room, so all the horse stuff gets loaded/unloaded every time. Plus towels, sheets, etc. If my yard were set up better so I could park beside the barn it would be easier. It is what it is, though.

I've done the cowboy shower ambient temp and with a portable propane water heater. It was fine when I was younger, but I'm almost 62 now and I've earned a little luxury! LOL!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

WRT to ramp vs step-up, I thought I was solidly in the step-up camp until Teddy almost didn't come back from the vet with us, because he wouldn't load on the step-up. We ended up having to back it into a dirt ramp and walk him on. Of course, a lot of that is me needing to train him more.

Having said that, what about foals or injured horses, or maybe a horse with severe arthritis? Wouldn't they maybe not load onto a step-up? Like, it could be too high for them to comfortably step?

I'm asking because I'm really starting to look for trailers and I still can't decide if I want a ramp or not.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> WRT to ramp vs step-up, I thought I was solidly in the step-up camp until Teddy almost didn't come back from the vet with us, because he wouldn't load on the step-up. We ended up having to back it into a dirt ramp and walk him on. Of course, a lot of that is me needing to train him more.
> 
> Having said that, what about foals or injured horses, or maybe a horse with severe arthritis? Wouldn't they maybe not load onto a step-up? Like, it could be too high for them to comfortably step?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm really starting to look for trailers and I still can't decide if I want a ramp or not.



You can make a spot to back your trailer into at home where a more level space is attained to load/unload.
A portable ramp is also possibly made but will not be easily moved and you can also have a ramp installed professionally on your step up trailer that then all must use.
Same for a ramp...not all will use a ramp...it is and can be something taught so you are not limited in the kind of trailer you use, buy or have arrive if you have a roadside failure/breakdown and must relocate the animals...
Point and go...


You though can also teach a horse to step up on or off of objects and this is where I would go.
In a emergent situation needing to trailer you are far better not having to put restrictions of a rescue trailer arriving that the animal will not go on or off.
We dealt with this with one horse by digging down, building up a "step-up" the horse had to do to gain access to his stall and food...
Low and behold no more issue of not stepping up on a trailer...we did work with the horse teaching him to back out and listen for cue words to step down safely...he had to pay attention to his handlers and all handlers use the same words for cueing.


I've been told it is as hard or worse on the injured horse to walk/back down the ramp depending upon injury that step up or down...each situation may call for a different remedy. :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy these are GREAT ideas, thank you!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Years ago, a friend's horse went through a barbed wire fence with the two of us riding bareback. K got her leg ripped pretty bad and a passersby who saw the wreck stopped to help and ended up taking her to the hospital. That left,me to chase down the panicked and bleeding horse. Rojo was bleeding bad, but it took three miles before I caught him and saw how bad. He had torn the vein on the inside of his left fore! I immediately put pressure on it and begged the people in front of whose house we were to call the barn owner to come with a trailer (dark ages pre-cell phone). House people also brought me a diaper and duct tape for a makeshift bandage I could apply while waiting for BO. He arrived with a two horse step up and Romo stepped right in. I rode to the vet in back with him, keeping pressure on the cut. 

Moral of the story: teach your horses to load quickly and easily anywhere. Their lives depend on it! Rojo had to have 20 stitches and a transfusion, but lived to be ridden many more miles and years.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> WRT to ramp vs step-up, I thought I was solidly in the step-up camp until Teddy almost didn't come back from the vet with us, because he wouldn't load on the step-up. We ended up having to back it into a dirt ramp and walk him on. Of course, a lot of that is me needing to train him more.
> 
> Having said that, what about foals or injured horses, or maybe a horse with severe arthritis? Wouldn't they maybe not load onto a step-up? Like, it could be too high for them to comfortably step?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm really starting to look for trailers and I still can't decide if I want a ramp or not.


I might have mentioned this already, if so I apologize. 

I had a boarder who I carried in my Brenderup to go ride. Never a problem. She obtained a smallish 2 horse trailer and fixed it up. Step up, not super high. So we loaded up in our own trailers and went to the trailhead. 


The horse would not get off. I mean, and hour later and the mare was still inside :frown_color: She had tried a couple of times to step off the back, but on not feeling ground for the length of her hoof, went back up. 

I was finally able to persuade this person to back the trailer up to a ditch and showed her where. She reluctantly agreed. After 15 more minutes, the horse FINALLY backed off. She was positive her methods (she is expert Parelli) would work. 

We did not ride of course, because her horse was exhausted from all the effort and stress. 


For the next two weeks, she practiced loading and unloading her horse with the trailer parked at the barn on a slight rise so it was low. Then tried on normal ground. The mare would not get off again. 


I once more suggested just removing the partition and letting her walk off. She finally gave up and took out the partition. 


This horse had up to this time only traveled in a step-up stock trailer where she could turn around. Except for my Brenderup with a 5 foot ramp. The mare never objected to backing off my trailer. Never, not once did she have a problem loading or unloading with my ramp.

On the other side of the coin, my Chivas, who has only ridden in a Brenderup with ramp, was willing to hop up into a step up slant load. He backed off with no problem either. But I have had him a long time, and he fully trusts me. Plus he loves going for rides in the trailer :rofl:


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

You have answers from smarter people than me, so I'll just mention a few things I didn't see when reading through the thread


Equinebrium said:


> Hitch: Bumper/ball or gooseneck? What is the difference in terms of safety and practicality?


 What makes the gooseneck safer is that the weight of the tongue sits right over the rear axle of your truck, instead of way out behind it. A bumper pull should have 10-15% of the trailer weight on the ball, while a gooseneck should have closer to 20% and up to 25% on the ball. More weight farther forwardgives you more control. You need at least a 3/4 ton for all that weight on the bed, (even for a two-horse) and it's nice if the bed is 8' long so you don't have to worry about taking out your cab when you are making tight turns. And installing the gooseneck hitch is a job.

The advantage to the horse's comfort is with a gooseneck, the front of the trailer only rises and falls with the rear shocks, while the bumper pull magnifies this motion a great deal. The worst offender for bouncing a trailer around is when you pull with a motorhome with the hitch way way out behind the axle.


Equinebrium said:


> Load: Straight/stock or slant?


 See below on which direction the horse should face.


Equinebrium said:


> Material: What is the "best" material


Others have said that aluminum is light and steel is strong. In general, and when it comes to horse trailers, there is truth to that. But there is a huge difference between mild steel and 4130 chrome-moly steel, and there are various grades of aluminum. It is obvious from the last 40 years of motocross racing, or high end bicycles, where every ounce counts and strength is crucial, that you can build light and strong frames out of either steel or aluminum. All I'm saying is just because it's steel doesn't mean it's really stronger. It might just be cheaper.


Equinebrium said:


> Entrance: Ramp or step-up?


Horses can be trained to either one. I don't like ramps because they're just a great big useless unnecessary weight on the back of the trailer, and it's one more thing to open every time you unload. 


Equinebrium said:


> Direction: Which way do you face the horse - backward or forwards? Why?


If you have an open stock trailer, you might find that your horse faces backward on the highway. Don't assume that means he enjoys riding backwards. Which way does your horse face when there's a big wind blowing? Horses naturally turn their tails to the wind, and I expect they do that in stock trailers where they're getting wind blasted. In a properly designed straight load, the horse will get a powerful cooling draft from the roof vent starting about half way down his mane, leaving his eyes and ears unmolested. He will be comfortable and happily ride facing forward.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

On the aluminum vs. steel debate, I found this article from Equispirit to be interesting. Of course, since Equispirit uses steel they will want to make the best argument for why it is better. I do think their historical analysis is correct -- aluminum horse trailers were born because of rusted out steel trailers. And I think that it will take a very premium steel trailer to match the rust resistance of aluminum. Time will tell. Anyway, well worth reading.



https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/aluminum-horse-trailers.htm


----------

